# L359 Spooling 6-20-06



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

According to TechPortal L359 is going full phase tomorrow.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Hopefully this one fixes a lot more issues than the last two have.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Let's also hope it doesn't break something else along the way.......


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

moman19 said:


> Let's also hope it doesn't break something else along the way.......


I knew something was new this morning when I woke up and found that my first timer of the day, a manual timer, had not fired and was not even listed in the events. This is par for the course when a new software version is sent....

No other observations so far. I remain hopeful with fingers crossed...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have not seen any obvious changes with L359. Hopefully some release notes are forthcoming.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I have not seen any obvious changes with L359. Hopefully some release notes are forthcoming.


I guess no Closed Captioning Fixes to speak of?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since Rob posted a 3.59 thread I am closing this one to avoid splintering


----------

